# bbc news - Couples on east side of england to get more IVF treatment



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

check this out, east coasters ....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7576320.stm


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Although that is good news (for some) i do feel that it should be a nationwide thing & not just for those in the East Side of England!!!  

Take care 
Nikki x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I was so happy to hear this! Previously we had been told if IVF was our only option left we would only get one NHS funded round - now we will get up to 3 which leaves more hope xxx


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know the criteria?

i heard that if you have already privately funded yourself you cant get it..
i certainly dont think i qualify..but i would like to know what the criteria is for having it?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

At our hospital I am pretty sure you can't have it if you have had a privately funded round - I am not sure but you could have a look on your hospitals website xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

http://www.escg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=83

this might help...read the PDF from the link at the bottle (duh I mean bottom......!


----------



## shem (Nov 2, 2006)

As this is certainly good news what about all the other people who don't live in the east side of england. I live in n ireland and it is only one cycle here it should be the same for everybody no matter where you live.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I totally agree, while i am ecstatic being an east englander I have always thought that it should be the same for everyone covered by the NHS no matter where you live....although thats never been the case hopefully this will be the start of a change for the better everywhere!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

We are not even entitled to one funded cycle until I'm 36 years old, it makes no sense what so ever, one of my FSH level test came back at 9.1 so I could wait till then and find my fsh has risen beyond being able to use my own eggs!  Lets hope one day everyone is entitled to the same treatment no matter where they live, their age or sexuality!

Good luck ladies to those that are going through/thinking about having tx (funded or otherwise )


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Although this is brilliant news.... I am gutted its not nationwide, I am/was entilted to 1 free go.. and it failed, like so many others I am faced with having to pay thousands for my other cycles in the future!!! Which I have to say we havent got waiting for us, and the goverment doesnt want people in debt    , funny way of going about it! 

Like I said its great but at the same time I am gutted that I am in the south east, not the east of England... I have contacted my PCT and asked if there would be any changes to there policy regarding IVF.. I am not holding my breath when I finally get an email. 

Its just so unfair.... But the way the PCT work!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Don't tell them you have had a private go.


linda


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

loobylou713 said:


> Don't tell them you have had a private go.


Didn't Baroness Thatcher recently say in the House of Lords to say that it was not acceptable to refuse NHS treatment to people who had already had private treatment?

http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/news/may-2008/private-patients-still-entitled-to-nhs-care-1068/

So I'd say that you could sue your PCT if they refuse fertility treatment based on your previously having private treatment (unless something about your repsonse suggests that it would be contraindicated to have more - in which case that would be a clinical decision)


----------



## Cath Thorley (Mar 28, 2005)

Where as this is good for the people in East England, I think it should be nationwide.

I live in Anglesey, N Wales and have to travel to Liverpool.  Because I live in N Wales I only get one free go at IVF on the NHS, yet people in Liverpool get either two or three free goes.  The reason they say it is like this is that we get free prescriptions in N Wales, yet I will still have to pay for my meds in Liverpool as they have to pay for prescriptions.  It is ridiculous, as we have to travel a 4 hour round trip which costs us a fortune as it is.

I wish things would change as we have been trying for a baby for 11 years and IVF is now our last chance.

Love

Cath
xx


----------

